# Selling Digital Art on the Blockchain?



## MarkJDiez (Nov 1, 2018)

Hi All,

Have any of you digital artists (or artists digitising your work) started looking at selling art via Blockchain technology?

I’ve been looking at SuperRare, Known Origin and Portion as possible places to sell on. These are using the Ethereum platform to convert digital art into blockchain based Non-fungible Tokens (NFT). Portion are also focusing on provenance of physical art too.

Typical prices I’ve seen digital copies being sold for are anything around $10 to $50, sure some lower but some stretching higher too. I understand that SuperRare also give the artist a 10% commission of the price when a piece is resold on the secondary market, so pretty nice too.

For reference:
https://superrare.co
http://knownorigin.io
http://portion.io 

I know a fair amount about this and am discussing with the above places to start selling on them. Any questions, post them here. 

Regards,

Mark J Diez


----------



## MelwinPhilip (Jan 10, 2022)

Hi, SuperRare is an NFT marketplace to collect and trade unique, single-edition digital artworks. It launched in 2018 and has since generated over $90 million in sales for artists around the world.

Check the news on SuperRare NFT Collectibles # Everything You Must Know !!

As it is designed by an artist and tokenised as a crypto-collectible digital artwork that users can own and trade, the coin is drawing investors' interest into the art collectibles. The investors see it as a good perspective coin that showcases strong growth opportunities.


----------

